# Pinarello Dogma2 2012 WWF



## Stefan1509 (Jul 13, 2012)

My new bike.

Pinarello Dogma 2 2012 631/WWF
- Dura Ace Di2
- FFWD F6r
- Most Talon 1K
- Selle Italia SLR


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Nice bike! Seat's not level.


----------



## Stefan1509 (Jul 13, 2012)

Seat is level. I am using a bike stand.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice bike for sure!

You might want to wrap the rear brake cable and the Di2 cable together to tidy them up a bit. And get one of these from G. Thomas....


----------



## Stefan1509 (Jul 13, 2012)

Upgraded a bit.

Bought some carbon elite pina cages.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks great. If you don't mind, how much does it weigh and what size is it?


----------



## Stefan1509 (Jul 13, 2012)

I think around the 8,5 kg. Not a weightweenie 

Size is 56 cc / 57,5 ct


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice ride, what did that run you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bmorgan4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome! Just got my new Dogma Think 2 today...snow is keeping me off the road though


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

bmorgan4 said:


> Awesome! Just got my new Dogma Think 2 today...snow is keeping me off the road though


Do you have any proof that you got a new bike today....like a picture?


----------

